# Snow Skull



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That is really cool! lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

haha That's great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Too Cool!! LOVE IT!!!! LOL


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats nice,wish I had the talent to do it.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

That's awesome! I'll bet it got more than a few casual glances from passers by...

We don't get much snow here, but we got a good fall last february.
Here's the snowman groundbreaker I made...

Who said snow is only fun for kids??


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Now thats a snowman.....er skull. great work.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that is the most awesome snow man I ever saw.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*THAT IS THE FUNNIEST!* Dude, that's just all kinds of levels of awesome....


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont care what kind of cool things you can make out of that horrible stuff.snow is still snow,YUCK!-where is this globel warming we were promised?excuse me I need to go spray more aqua net outside.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG, I cant wait till we get a good snow down here. We have made cannibal snowmen before, got the neighbors all pissed off since it wasn't tasteful as it was still up on Christmas. The key is to get the hose out and spray it acouple times over night, it protects it from the kids trying to attack them. We had a snowman one year that lasted nearly a month, no snow on the ground but it was still out there with about an inch of ice on it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think you should get a spray bottle with some food coloring in it and age it. then call the paper for a human interest story. they love stuff like that. both the skull and snow groundbreaker are cool


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Good for you, man, awesome!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Call in to your local news station. They might want to put that on there website. That's awesome. Our news is always looking for cool pictures for there website.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I love that! Have you gotten any reaction from the neighbors?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Great snow skull! I only wish I had some snow to make one too!


Baron, Love the groundbreaker too!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Well done. I see there's still plenty of snow left; perhaps a haunted snowfort is in order?


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job! That really looks good. I just might have to try something like that


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

That is just the best!!!! Excelent job!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh that is just FABULOUS!!!! I wish we lived where there was snow so we could do that Now you should make a hole where the eyes are and put in some red lights*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeffhawk said:


> I dont care what kind of cool things you can make out of that horrible stuff.snow is still snow,YUCK!-where is this globel warming we were promised?excuse me I need to go spray more aqua net outside.


*Where is the global warming you were promised? Its right here in good old FloridaFor some reason it doesnt seem to want to move past us Im not saying I need 12 inches of snow to plow through but I would love to live somewhere where I wasnt wearing shorts and a tank top in December*

*See that little avitar I have. I could wear that outfit right now and I wouldnt even feel the slightest of chill Oh I wish it would get colder here*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's really neat! Fantastic sculpting job.
Where do I get some of that "snow" stuff??


----------



## ScreaminScott (Nov 19, 2009)

*awesome*

Awesome! Now I have another idea for snow related Halloween stuff


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Scott, those are very cool. Welcome to the Forum, lots of great ideas here!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The dream snow front lawn: skulls, jack-o-lanterns and ground breakers. You guys have the *BEST IDEAS!!!* 

Welcome also Scott.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If you get alot of snow again you should do a large gravestone and have it read something like. "Here Lies Frosty the Snowman"


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks all, it was really fun sculpting that. I did get quite a few REALLY slow drive bys while I was working on it, and three people stopped and took pictures with their cell phones after I was done. My neighbor just drove by and shook his head. I thought about adding the tips of his fingers sticking out of the ground.

Love the Jack O' Lanterns, and the ground breaker! That's exactly what I was hoping to see. Anyone else?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome Snow-JOL's ScreaminScott! I love the light in the first one.

Dr Dark, I'm sure we'll see plenty more Halloween related snow sculptures before this winter is through!


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to do somthing like that but up north its about -20 right now and going outside to do somthing like that just aint going to happen also the snow here doesnt start melting till about Mach/April enough to make somthing like that but for a canadian haunter would be just the right thing on the lawn it would probably really start to melt by May


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG!! That is so SWEET!!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, I suggest two coats of Dry-Lok...


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

that pumpkin is awsome.it needs a santa hat though.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

they were all great and put a smile on my face all the while i was looking at them!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I live here in Mississippi and like those of you that live in Florida, we don't get snow either. So I really get a joy out of seeing the pictures and living through you.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Fantastic!!! Those look amazing! I wish we would get some snow....


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, the skull, groundbreaker and JOLs made of snow are fantastic. Personally, I hate the snow, but I'm inspired. So, far, we've had a few inches, but our snow has all been very light not heavy. I've been using my leaf blower to clear the driveway instead of a shovel! The neighbors never know what to think, soooo, I think a Skull in the yard is in order.


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Bummer!!! She won't let me add anything. She said it's not Christmasy. I told her we could add a huge Santa hat. She slugged my arm! LOL.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

haha those are GREAT snow sculptures!!!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

Dr.Dark,I thought I was the one married to the hallohater!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

So cool to see Halloween stuff made out of snow!!


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeffhawk, she doesn't hate it, but Christmas is to her, as Halloween is to me. I was lucky to get to do the skull.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

If I tried something like that with all the xmas decor up,Id be afraid shed get into my halloween display.I can see it now,giant candycanes leading up to the funeral parlor,jason and freddy exchanging present instead of fighting,and all the good candy replaced with candycanes.killer clowns w/santa hats.oh god,im gonna have nightmares tonight!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

_AWESOME!_ is the only word I can think of to describe that. And I hate snow just as much as Jeffhawk does, but this is still great. I'm saving the photos to my computer (if you don't mind, of course).


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmm we just got bombarded with snow yesterday.... 49 centimeters! The whole city pretty much shut down. So many choices now.... why make a boring old snowman when you can make a skull, pumpkin or tombstones instead 

Last year for the scary christmas prop contest, I had to spray snow on the ground to get it at least a bit white for the photos. This year santa has a new beard....a snow beard lol I also have a mountain of snow piled up next to the shed. If the temps arent in the minus range again tomorrow, might have to see what I can do with my pile of snow! Doesn't happen here much!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

It started snowing earlier around 7 pm and we are calling for 13-24 inches of the white stuff. I mentioned about the skull at dinner, my mum just straight up said if I ruin her Christmas display there wont be a halloween display next year. So I am going to make a killer snowman or cannibal snowman. I was thinking a snow grim reaper also.


----------



## Homemade Haunts (Nov 2, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I finally made my snow skull. It's not as good as Dr. Dark's but I laughed the whole time I was making it. hee hee....


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it looks great! Well done!! I like how you darkened the eyes, and nose. I should have done that.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Great job, Terra.
It's always good to remind the neighborhood where your head is at...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*snow skull*



Wolfman said:


> Great job, Terra.
> It's always good to remind the neighborhood where your head is at...


nice job terra, and so true wolfman, they might think we're not normal otherwise


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

That rocks!! great!! I want one lol!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Finally got some snow that packed eh Terra?  lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hooch, have you been playing in the snow? 

Giant snow man in Lynchurg, VA - CNN iReport


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Finally got some snow that packed eh Terra?  lol


Finally! But, it was the heaviest stuff to shovel! I'm still sore. UGH!


----------



## Eek (Aug 8, 2009)

*Omg snow pumpkins!!!*

My girlfriend was just joking and suggested we do such a thing, I laughed and voila! People have already been on it and it's awesome! Nice job on that skull btw. Since we have over 2 foot of this crap at the moment I think a little sculpting may be in order today. WHOO!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool skull, Terra!
I should have tried to make one last weekend, but didn't.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome photos everyone!! I'll have to see if I can find some of my old ones! I love the pumpkin with the light in him, very awesome! I'd never thought to add lights to my snow-kins 
Ohio - 12" of snow Saturday... today there should be 5 more and by tomorrow another foot (total) Or so they are predicting. I heard global warming effects both ends of the weather spectrum, maybe that's why we are getting this much snow all at once??


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

This was my 2009 snow kin









And this is my new one for 2010! I copied from Screamin Scott's lighted snowkin  Thanks for the good idea!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

A _*snowkin*_,  love that name and it looks great!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool I like it!


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice, keep Halloween around all year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's really cool.


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr. Dark said:


> This is what I spent my Sunday afternoon doing while the little woman was baking Christmas cookies. How do you carve a snow skull, you ask? Simple. Start with a pile of snow, and take away everything that doesn't look like a skull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG what a great Idea !

That Snow skull is fantastic ! 
An Awesome Scull-pture


----------

